# قالوا عن الخدمة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*الخدمة ليست مجرد معرفة تنتقل من عقل إلى عقل ، 

إنما هى روح وحياة يمتصها المخدوم من الخادم .. 

الخادم هو روح يصل إلى السامع مع الكلام الذى

يصل إلى أذنيه .. 

اسكب نفسك أمام الله قبل الخدمة ، لكى يعطيك الكلمة المناسبة 

النافعة للناس .. 

إن كنت لم تأخذ من الله ، فمن الخطورة أن تتكلم عنه .. 

الذى أختبر محبة الله له ، يجد دافعاً داخلياً يدفعه إلى الحديث 

عن محبة الله .. 

الخدمة لا يعوزها الكلام الكثير ، إنما الكلام الروحى المؤثر .. 

لا تستطيع أن تكون ذا تأثير روحى فى إنسان ، إلا إذا كانت 

هناك محبة بينك وبينه 

الخادم المتواضع لا يستعرض معلوماته ، إنما يقدم التعليم فى 

أسلوب روحى هادىء ولا يحاول أن يفلسف المعلومات .. 

أحذر أن تفقدك الخدمة تواضعك ، لأن كثيرين كانوا متواضعين 

قبل الخدمة ثم تغيروا ، أما أنت فلا تكن كذلك .. 

قوة الخدمة تظهر فى صعوبتها وإحتمال هذه الصعوبة ، بكل 

بذل وفرح .. 

الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة 

طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء 

دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق . 

الخادم الروحى هو إنجيل متجسد ، أو هو كنيسة متحركة 

هو صورة الله أمام تلاميذه . هو نموذج للمثل العليا ، وقدوة 

للعمل الصالح ، ووسيلة إيضاح لكل الفضائل . 

مهمة الخادم الروحى هى : إدخال الله فى الخدمة 

هذه الخدمة يارب هى عملك وليس عملى .. وأنت لابد ستعمل 

بى أو بغيرى . وأنا مجرد متفرج : أتأمل عملك وأفرح وأسر . 

الخادم الروحى هو روح وليس مجرد عقل ليس مجرد مدرس ، 

ولا مجرد حامل معلومات ينقلها إلى الناس .. بل هو روح 

كبيرة إتحدت مع الله ، وإختبرت الحياة معه ، وذاقت ما أطيب 

الرب . وتريد أن تنقل هذه الحياة إلى غيرها . 

الخادم الروحى لا يحتاج تلاميذه إلى إفتقاد : لأنهم من تلقاء 

ذاتهم يشتهون درسه إشتهاء وعندما يرونه فى الكنيسة ، 

يكونون كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة .. 

الخادم الروحى ، أولاده روحيون مثله : لأنه يربيهم فى حياة 

الروح ، فيكونون على شبه ومثاله .. 

الخادم العقلانى الذى لا يهتم إلا بالعلم ، يكون أولاده مجرد 

كتب تحمل معلومات 

أريد من كل خادم أن يسأل نفسه عن ثلاثة أمور : 

روحانية أولاده 

روحانية حياته 

روحانية خدمته 

الخادم الروحى هو مغناطيس شديد الجاذبية : كل من يدخل فى 

مجاله ، ينجذب إلى حياة الروح .. 

الخادم هو ملح للأرض . فماذا يحدث إن فسد الملح ؟ 

الخادم الروحى يلتقى بالله قبل أن يلتقى بالمخدومين . 

الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه 

هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية . 

إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ، 

فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة *​


----------



## عادل نسيم (14 أبريل 2010)

* أختي الوقورة روكا*
*عرضك لموضوع قالوا عن الخدمة ممتاز وربنا يباركك عليه وقد أ‘جبني ( الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه 

هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية )*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ،

فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة 


موضوع هاااام ورائع أخى عادل الغالى الرب يبارككم . شكرا جدا ليكم*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

كلام سليم يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2010)

*كلام مهم جدا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا روكا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي الوقورة روكا*
> *عرضك لموضوع قالوا عن الخدمة ممتاز وربنا يباركك عليه وقد أ‘جبني ( الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه *
> 
> *هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية )*


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ،*
> 
> *فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة *
> 
> ...


* ميرسي النهيسي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام سليم يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كلام مهم جدا*​


*ميرسي مارسلينو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا روكا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*نورتني*​


----------

